# XD 45 ACP HELP! With reassembly of the magazine catch assembly PLEASE..



## DACP-KS (Apr 1, 2007)

Need tips or resources for the reassembly process. I've replaced a mag release and had the misfortune of letting the spring lose. I had to completely remove the magazine catch assembly now having problems reassembling. Any tips or past feedback, videos etc..

Tanx
:smt022


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Take a drill or rod of the same diameter as the pin you removed (Mag Release) and cut it to a length which will hold all parts together and still slip into position within the grip frame (slave pin). Bevel ends of slave pin. Push the Mag release in to position while holding the assembly in place. The slave pin should slip out and Mag release in. 

Good luck. :smt1099


----------

